# 1080p 144hz vs. 1440p 144hz  im bei der aktuellen Grafikkartenleistung in Triple A Spielen



## hugo-03 (27. Dezember 2015)

hi
ich dachte mir man könnte ja mal eine grundsatzgepräch starten zu thema 1440p 144hz vs 1080p 144hz monitor. ich mag mich mal etwas aus dem fenster zu lehen das sich für den normal user eigentlich nicht lohnt, da die grafikkarte einfach nicht die fps bringt das es sich lohnt ohne das die grafikleitung runter geschraubt wird. ich selber habe eine r9 390x und möchte mir im sommer einen monitor kaufen und habe dementsprechend mir gedanken dazu gemacht.

ich habe mir einfach mal star wars battlefront benchmark angeguckt, das spiel liefer gute grafik bei einen "normalen" next-gen ressourcen verbrauch.
Star Wars: Battlefront im Technik-Test - Jetzt mit 16 GPUs inklusive Radeon R9 380X

ansich ist ja schon bei 1080p bei ultra schon die grafikkarte schon stark belastet, wenn man über 60fps bei 1440p haben möchte dann braucht man schon highend grafikkarte.

was bringt ein dann noch 144hz bei 1440p, wenn man z.b. 290 (non X) grade mal 44 fps hat.

dadurch bin ich der meinung das es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt eine 1440p monitor zu kaufen mit mehr als 60hz, wenn vielleicht erst grafikkarten in den nächsten 4-5 jahren kommen die es vielleicht schaffen (die unter 500€ kosten).

wie ist den eure meinung dazu ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Dezember 2015)

ja sehe ich auch so entweder man bleibt bei Full HD 1920x1024 oder x 1200 oder eben max 1440p 2560x1440 mehr geben die aktuellen Grafikkarten nicht her bei 60 fps die man im Moment nicht mal immer erreicht. Alles mehr ist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen im Moment und wenn die Grafikkarten schnell genug sind wäre so ein Monitor dann bestimmt auch in bessere Qualität und zu einen besseren Preis zu haben als jetzt 800 Euro und mehr auszugeben. Habe im moment 1440p 60 Herz und eine GTX 980 und die ist mir in einigen Games schon zu langsam.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2015)

Man kann aber auch einfach die Details reduzieren. Fällt meistens gar nicht auf.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Dezember 2015)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> ich mag mich mal etwas aus dem fenster zu lehen das sich für den normal user eigentlich nicht lohnt, da die grafikkarte einfach nicht die fps bringt das es sich lohnt ohne das die grafikleitung runter geschraubt wird.



Dann drehst es halt von Ultra auf hoch. Der Witz an der Sache ist der das es mMn immer noch besser aussieht.
Zu den 144hz die erreichst du locker in den Spielen in der du sie auch benötigst wie z.B CSGO. Bei Witcher 3 erreicht man es jetzt nicht dafür hast dann wieder deine WQHD nicht augenkrebsgefährdente Auflösung.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2015)

Oder man kommt mal von dem alles auf Ultra stellen zu müssen Trip runter und stellt alles im Spiel so ein, dass man trotzdem 100fps+ hat.
Vor allem braucht man ja nicht bei jedem Spiel soviel fps.


----------



## Ion (27. Dezember 2015)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> was bringt ein dann noch 144hz bei 1440p, wenn man z.b. 290 (non X) grade mal 44 fps hat.



Das ist eben wirklich nur was für Enthusiasten mit genug Geld in der Tasche.
Wenn ich zwei Titan X mein Eigen nennen würde, wäre ein WQHD Display mit 144Hz natürlich kein Problem.
Normalsterbliche, die in den Genuss von 120/144Hz kommen wollen, müssen sich mit FullHD zufrieden geben. Details reduzieren/optimieren ist immer möglich, aber die Auflösung bringt nunmal die meiste Leistung.
Behelfen kann man sich mMn mit ReShade, aber das ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Dann drehst es halt von Ultra auf hoch. Der Witz an der Sache ist der das es mMn immer noch besser aussieht.
> Zu den 144hz die erreichst du locker in den Spielen in der du sie auch benötigst wie z.B CSGO. Bei Witcher 3 erreicht man es jetzt nicht dafür hast dann wieder deine WQHD nicht augenkrebsgefährdente Auflösung.





JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder man kommt mal von dem alles auf Ultra stellen zu müssen Trip runter und stellt alles im Spiel so ein, dass man trotzdem 100fps+ hat.
> Vor allem braucht man ja nicht bei jedem Spiel soviel fps.



ich selber spiele battlefield 4 und habe vorher auf high/med settings gespielt und spiele jetzt auf ultra und es macht schon von der optik einen deutlichen unterschied, wo bei hier auch +60 fps schon drin sein sollten. cs.go ist halt ein alter hut was grafik angeht, ich weis ja nicht ab wann man z.B. gta v gut spielen kann bei 1440p (wleche settings man nehemen kann)?


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich spiele ebenfalls BF4, und bin von Ultra runter, da ich in High keinen bis nur minimalen Unterschied sehe, aber dafür meine FPS konstant hoch halte. So verschieden können die Eindrücke wohl sein. 
Der eine Sieht keine/kaum Unterschiede, der andere jedoch deutliche. 
Diejenigen, denen in High/Medium noch genügend Details vorhanden sind, für diejenigen lohnt sich auch mehr wie FHD bzw. 144Hz.

https://geizhals.de/steinberg-ur242-a1242793.html


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. Dezember 2015)

Auf mid/high in FHD oder? Macht schon ein Unterschied ob du in FHD oder in WQHD vergleichst. Klar WQHD @ ultra sieht besser aus als WQHD@ high, aber WQHD@high sieht besser aus als FHD@ultra. 
Darfst auch nicht vergessen bei WQHD kann man die Kantenglättung getrost ausschalten oder eben die kleinste Stufe die du auswählen kannst. 4 x MSAA o.ä brauchst aber nicht mehr. 
BF 4 hab ich leider nicht aber im 3er hatte ich locker alles auf über 60 auf "optimierten Ultraeinstellungen"^^.


----------



## the_swiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Auch 44Hz sehen für manche auf einem 144Hz-Monitor besser aus.

Dazu muss man sich überlegen, wie das ganze funktioniert.
Wenn die Frames alle regelmässig kommen, reichen bereits 24fps für ein flüssiges Gefühl (-> Film). Da dies jedoch nie der Fall ist, die Frametimes immer unterschiedlich sind, geht das nicht. Rein theoretisch müsste bei 60Hz alle 0.016s ein Bild von der Grafikkarte kommen. Doch was ist, wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt erst nach 0.02s ein Bild liefert? Der Monitor bildet dasselbe Bild nochmal ab, und es entsteht ein "Ruckler". Das neue Bild wird erst nach 0.032s angezeigt.

Bei 120Hz (einfacher zu rechnen) ist das besser. Wenn 60fps sind, kommt wieder alle 0.016s ein Bild von der GraKa. Der Monitor bildet jedes Bild doppelt ab, um auf 120Hz zu kommen. Wenn jetzt die GPU für ein Bild 0.02s braucht, wird das vorherige Bild dreimal abgebildet und danach das neue. Das heisst, das neue Bild wird nach 0.024s angezeigt, der Ruckler ist deutlich unausgeprägter.

Darum bringt ein 144Hz-Monitor auch bei weniger Frames etwas. Ob man das sieht, ist etwas anderes und wird von jedem unterschiedlich wahrgenommen. Mir persönlich reichen bereits 30fps auf einem 60Hz-Monitor für ein flüssiges Bild. Dabei kann ich bares Geld sparen.

Also nach Möglichkeit einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Faxe007 (28. Dezember 2015)

Es vergessen viele (ohne FreeSync oder GSync) dass 40 fps viel besser auf einem 144 Hz Monitor aussehen als auf einem 60 Hz Monitor


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Ich spiele ebenfalls BF4, und bin von Ultra runter, da ich in High keinen bis nur minimalen Unterschied sehe, aber dafür meine FPS konstant hoch halte. So verschieden können die Eindrücke wohl sein.
> Der eine Sieht keine/kaum Unterschiede, der andere jedoch deutliche.
> Diejenigen, denen in High/Medium noch genügend Details vorhanden sind, für diejenigen lohnt sich auch mehr wie FHD bzw. 144Hz.
> 
> https://geizhals.de/steinberg-ur242-a1242793.html


wie gesagt es war ein mix aus med/high settings und kein hbao+ usw.
das sieht man schon deutlich, meine alte graka war nur eine 280 (non x) mehr ging da nicht bei FHD.


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab es gerade mal mit einem typischen "FPS-Shooter" (BF4) ausprobiert. 
Wohlgemerkt, ich habe nur eine einzige Grafikkarte, somit kein SLI, habe auf 1440p gestellt, und die Einstellungen auf Hoch/Ultra gestellt.

Ich bin geschmeidig über den 144 FPS, (~150 bis 160 FPS) 
Und wenn ich jetzt alles auf "Hoch" statt "Ultra" stelle, schieße ich rauf ans 200 FPS-Limit des Spiels.
Klar hab ich jetzt eine 980ti, aber so viel schlechter ist eine 980 oder meinetwegen R9 390 auch nicht, als dass sich ein solcher Monitor nicht lohnen würde.

1440p + 144Hz + Hoch/Ultra ist also auch ohne High End SLI möglich.

Edit: 
Noch eine zusätzliche Anmerkung: ich habe in einem vorherigen Post ein Video verlinkt, in dem man recht gut sieht, dass es wirklich nicht unbedingt immer "Ultra" sein muss.
Wenn ich jetzt nur eine R9 390 hätte, würde ich mich dennoch für einen 1440p 144Hz Monitor entscheiden, und statt wie hier auf Hoch/Ultra eben nur noch auf Mittel/Hoch spielen.

Spiele sehen mMn. einfach in hohen Auflösungen und dafür etwas weniger Details besser aus, als auf FHD und dafür Ultra.
(Dass je höher die Auflösung ist, man auch weniger leistungsfressendes AA benötigt, kommt noch dazu)


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Ich hab es gerade mal mit einem typischen "FPS-Shooter" (BF4) ausprobiert.
> Wohlgemerkt, ich habe nur eine einzige Grafikkarte, somit kein SLI, habe auf 1440p gestellt, und die Einstellungen auf Hoch/Ultra gestellt.
> 
> Ich bin geschmeidig über den 144 FPS, (~150 bis 160 FPS) und wenn ich jetzt alles auf "Hoch" statt "Ultra" stelle, schieße ich rauf ans 200 FPS-Limit des Spiels.
> ...


bei mir ist mit mantle und der 390x ca 90~130 FPS bei Ultra und FHD, bei DX habe ich zwar mehr max FPS aber auch weniger mindest FPS. das ganze halt im multiplayer (da war die grafik etwas anders), dazu kommt ja noch das du wie du sagst eine 980ti benutz, die ja auch richtung 700~800€ kostet. was ich ja im start post geschrieben habe das es mit karten unter 500€ sehr eng wird und ja bf 4 jetzt auch nicht mehr das neuste spiel ist.  

hast du vielleicht auch was neues und könntest mal gucken wie es da mit der fps aussieht ?


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

Hm, ich habe leider keine neueren FPS-Shooter, da ich darin nicht gut genug bin, und schnell die Lust verliere.

Zählt "Dirt Rally" auch als FPS Spiel? Da könnte ich mal nachkucken.

Edit: 
Ich habs ausprobiert mit Dirt Rally.

1440p, alle Einstellungen aufs höchste was geht, ausser Schatten eine Stufe runter auf "Hoch", 2xMSAA, und erweitertes blending aus.

Auch hier (und das ist jetzt wirklich ein aktuelles Spiel) geschmeidig immer über 100 FPS.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

ja, kannst du ja mal testen. ist zwar nicht super highend, aber besser als bf 4


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

Habe es soeben getestet. Habe es in meinen oberen Beitrag editiert.

Edit:

Und hier noch mal ein Test. Dieses mal alle Einstellungen auf "High" und weiterhin 2xMSAA.

Den Grafikunterschied merkt man wirklich nur im Detail, und bei so einem Spiel hat man gar nicht die Zeit, solche kleinen Detailunterschiede zu suchen.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe leider keine neueren FPS-Shooter, da ich darin nicht gut genug bin, und schnell die Lust verliere.
> 
> Zählt "Dirt Rally" auch als FPS Spiel? Da könnte ich mal nachkucken.
> 
> ...



Dirt Rally: Ersteindruck des geistigen "Colin McRae 2015" mit Benchmarks von 20 Grafikkarten

und wenn du alles an hast? pcgh hat dann ca über 80 fps bei max details


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

Meinetwegen teste ich nochmal. 

Jetzt ist alles komplett auf Rechtsanschlag.
Der FPS Durchschnitt liegt jetzt bei 78,4

Aber lass dir gesagt sein, dass zwischen dieser Extremeinstellung ("Sehr hoch"), und der weiter oben gezeigten "sinnvollen" Einstellung ("hoch") von der Bildqualität wirkich nur sehr kleine Unterschiede zu sehen sind.
Die FPS haben sich allerdings verdoppelt! 
Immerhin von Durchschnittlich 78,4 auf 155,4 FPS! 

Wenn dir der Rechtsanschlag in den Grafikoptionen das Wert ist, dann musst du leider die nächsten 5 bis 10 Jahre bei FHD bleiben 

Ich hab zum Vergleich die beiden Bilder "Sinnvoll" und "Extrem" angehängt:


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

sehr schön, hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel ausmacht, vorbei bestimmt noch eine guter mix geht hoch und sehr hoch und dann noch über 100 fps gehen.


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> sehr schön, hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel ausmacht, vorbei bestimmt noch eine guter mix geht hoch und sehr hoch und dann noch über 100 fps gehen.



Siehe meinen Test in Post #15.
Dort ist alles auf den höchsten Einstellungen, ausser, dass ich eben die Schatten von "sehr hoch" auf "hoch" gestellt habe, und das "erweiterte blending"
aus habe. (Keine Ahnung, wo da der Unterschied zu "an" sein soll..) Und AA habe ich auf 2xMSAA.
Also wirklich nur minimal unter dem höchst möglichen. Und selbst da habe ich bereits 136 FPS im Durchschnitt.

Edit:
Weil ich gerade so viel Spaß am testen habe, jetzt mal ein nicht all zu ernst gemeinter Test.
Er soll nur verdeutlichen, wie viel die Reglerstellungen bewirken können:

1440p und alles auf min.
Der Monitor muss erst noch gebaut werden, der das anzeigen kann 
(Ich bin im CPU Limit. Die Graka war nur zu 75% ausgelastet. Und das auf 1440p!)


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich nehme mir mal die Freiheit, das ganze auch noch in 4K zu testen. (Und der Übersichtlichkeit halber einen seperaten Post zu verfassen)

Ich muss mich mit 60 Hz zufrieden geben, da es in 4K noch nicht mehr gibt.
Das Spiel läuft mit den selben Einstellungen wie die aus Post #17 (Hohe Details und trotz 4K weiterhin 2xMSAA, um es vergleichen zu können).
Und im Vergleich zu 1440p und 155 FPS bekomme ich selbst mit 4K noch mehr FPS, als mein Monitor es anzeigen kann.
Im Durchschnitt immerhin 87 FPS, bis rauf auf 104 FPS! (Siehe Bildanhang)

Wird echt Zeit, dass die ersten 4K 144Hz Monitore kommen. Die (aktuellen) Spiele dazu gibt es bereits 

Edit:
Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft:
Im Threadtitel heisst es, dass es um AAA Games geht. Z.b. Star Wars Battlefront. Dazu gibt es auch entsprechende Benchmarks für  FHD und 1440p:

Star Wars: Battlefront im Technik-Test - Jetzt mit 16 GPUs inklusive Radeon R9 380X

Die FPS sehen erst mal nach nicht viel aus. Aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass das Spiel mit Ultra-Einstellungen getestet wurde, 
die man im täglichen gaming nicht benötigt. Die Unterschiede zur nächst niedrigeren Qualität fallen vor allem bei solchen Shootern meist eher gering aus.
(Vor allem, weil die Spiele so schnell ablaufen, dass ich gar keine Zeit habe, nebenbei noch die Detailunterschiede zwischen Hoch und Ultra zu suchen)

Und selbst wenn es Standbilder sind, die direkt nebeneinander stehen, auch dann ist es oftmals noch schwer, deutliche Unterschiede zu sehen:

Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion

Man kann jetzt meine Tests von Dirt Rally nicht 1:1 auf Star Wars übertragen. Ich besitze dieses Spiel auch nicht, um es (unter realen Bedingungen) zu testen. 
Aber man hat gesehen, wie viele FPS man zusätzlich gewinnt, wenn man einfach nur mal ein oder zwei Einstellungen um eine Stufe reduziert. 
Und ich will einen sehen, der im vollen Gefecht plötzlich schreit:
"Heee, die Textur der Schneeflocke ist aber von minderer Qualität, das geht ja mal gar nicht!" (Ein klein wenig überspitzt formuliert, aber ich denke, man weiß, was gemeint ist  )

Sobald man die Regler einigermaßen mit Vernunft bedienen kann, kommt man auch ohne "High-end" Karten problemlos in den dreistelligen FPS-Bereich. 
Und ab diesem Moment freut man sich, einen 144Hz (1440p) Monitor gekauft zu haben 

Im Anhang gibts das Foto vom 4K-Test, bei dem ich mir wünschte, ich hätte bereits einen 4K 144Hz Monitor. 
(Dann wäre ich auch bereit, noch ein/zwei weitere Regler eine Stufe zurück zu drehen. 
Was glaubt ihr wohl, wie die FPS dann weiter steigen, und was ich dennoch für ein geiles Bild hätte  )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hängt alles auch stark an den Games die man so spielt bei Star Citizen und Witcher 3 sowie Ark sieht es anders aus als bei Battlefield 4 und Dirt Rally. 

Und bis ich es sehe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie 40 fps besser sind bei 144Hz als bei 60Hz.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Und bis ich es sehe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie 40 fps besser sind bei 144Hz als bei 60Hz.


wenn ich richtig verstanden habe geht es um die höhre refreshrate bei 144hz, dadurch ruckelt es etwas weniger.


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2015)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> wie ist den eure meinung dazu ?



Komm vom Ultra-Trip runter.

Du kannst da von zwei Seiten aus rangehen.

a) meine Titan X wird in Ark in FHD unter 30 FPS gedrükt
http://abload.de/img/shootergame_2015_12_15pjkr.jpg

b) meine Titan X schafft in 3xUHD bei Assetto Corsa immer noch lockere 100 FPS
http://abload.de/img/2015-10-28_0000185j8c.jpg


Wenn Du nun so geil bist auf Ultra-Settings, deren Leistung von Zig AA-Filtern begrenzt werden (und wenn man sich mal klar macht was AA-Filter eigentlich sind, dass man die pseudo-Kanten-Auflösungs-Anhebung mit der Anhebung der Monitor-Auflösung praktisch umsonst bekommt),
dann muss man wohl damit leben.
Aber wie man an meinem Beispiel sieht spielt sich alles im eigenen Kopf ab.
Heutige Grakas sind durchaus in der Lage hohe FPS in hohen Auflösungen zu leisten. WENN man es denn schafft die Regler in den Games zu bedienen.


----------



## the_swiss (28. Dezember 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Hängt alles auch stark an den Games die man so spielt bei Star Citizen und Witcher 3 sowie Ark sieht es anders aus als bei Battlefield 4 und Dirt Rally.
> 
> Und bis ich es sehe kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie 40 fps besser sind bei 144Hz als bei 60Hz.



Lies dir bitte meinen Kommentar oben (#10) durch, und probiere, zu verstehen. Das ist aber bei jedem unterschiedlich, und ich garantiere nicht, das DU einen Unterschied siehst.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du nun so geil bist auf Ultra-Settings, deren Leistung von Zig AA-Filtern begrenzt werden (und wenn man sich mal klar macht was AA-Filter eigentlich sind, dass man die pseudo-Kanten-Auflösungs-Anhebung mit der Anhebung der Monitor-Auflösung praktisch umsonst bekommt),
> dann muss man wohl damit leben.


darum geht es ja hier, wie gut das bild ist wenn man 1440p mit etwas runter geschraubten reglern ist. mir selber fällt es schwer die beurteilung von filtern, da ich dort nur minimales grundwissen habe.


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2015)

Denk weiter.
4K ... Das Bild ist großartig, selbst mit runtergeschraubten Filtern.

Hier der Vergleich 

Ultra in 2560
http://abload.de/img/crysis3_2015_03_28_00broaf.jpg
High in UHD
http://abload.de/img/crysis3_2015_03_28_10n1ujd.jpg

Die FPS gehen sich aus. Die Unterschiede in den Effekten muss man suchen, die Auflösung bekommt man mit der groben Kelle.


----------



## hugo-03 (28. Dezember 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Denk weiter.
> 4K ... Das Bild ist großartig, selbst mit runtergeschraubten Filtern.
> 
> Hier der Vergleich
> ...



UHD sieht schon an den kanten deutlich besser aus als 1440p. ich schätze mal das der effekt der selber ist bei 1080p zu 1440p ?


----------



## Yoshi-M (28. Dezember 2015)

hugo-03 schrieb:


> darum geht es ja hier, wie gut das bild ist wenn man 1440p mit etwas runter geschraubten reglern ist. mir selber fällt es schwer die beurteilung von filtern, da ich dort nur minimales grundwissen habe.



Grob erklärt ist es mit AA-Filtern folgendermaßen:

Du hast eine dünne Linie auf dem Monitor, (z.B. ein Seil im Spiel, das zwischen zwei Dächern gespannt ist) die schräg verläuft. Da der Monitor Pixel besitzt, wird diese Linie nicht als durchgehend gerade gezeigt, sondern eben treppchenartig,
je nachdem, welches Pixel dem urspünglichen Ort der Linie am nächsten kommt. Hast du jetzt einen Monitor mit wenig Aufflösung z.B.b FHD, dann wirst du diese Treppchen deutlicher sehen, da nicht so viele Pixel zur Verfügung stehen, um die 
Linie gleichmäßig darstellen zu können. Dieses Darstellungsproblem von Linien hat man immer. Egal welche Auflösung der Monitor besitzt. Selbst bei 4K. Nur ist es hier einfach nicht mehr so deutlich zu sehen im Vergleich zu FHD.

Die AA-Filter arbeiten bis auf kleine Unterschiede zum größten Teil nach dem gleichen Prinzip: Die Pixel, die die Kante darstellen sollen, und die Pixel um diese Kante herum werden softwareseitig noch mal weiter unterteilt in mehrere kleinere Pixel.
Die Software erhöht an diesen Stellen quasi einfach nur die Auflösung. Jetzt kann das Programm sich anhand der "Mehrpixel" einen glatteren Verlauf der Linie errechnen. 
Und damit man das auf dem Monitor mit kleiner Auflösung auch sieht, werden die umliegenden Pixel neben der Linie farblich so an die Linie und Umgebung angepasst, wie der meiste Farbanteil dieser in der höheren Auflösung vorhanden Pixel wäre.

Grobes Beispiel: 
Du hast ein FHD Display und die Kanntenglättung rechnet dir an einer Linie die vierfache Pixelmenge dazu, um dann einen guten Mittelwert zu bekommen. Das bedeutet, die Software rechnet in diesem Bereich eine Auflösung von 4K.
Hast du aber einen 4K Monitor, dann hast du bereits von Anfang an diese 4K Auflösung, und das Programm muss nicht künstlich irgendwas rumrechnen, um es dennoch auf einem FHD Monitor "einigermaßen realistisch" darstellen zu können.

Diese AA-Filter kosten meist viel Leistung in Form von FPS, und sind immer nur eine Annäherung an tatsächlich höhere (native) Auflösungen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> Dazu muss man sich überlegen, wie das ganze funktioniert.
> Wenn die Frames alle regelmässig kommen, reichen bereits 24fps für ein flüssiges Gefühl (-> Film). Da dies jedoch nie der Fall ist, die Frametimes immer unterschiedlich sind, geht das nicht. Rein theoretisch müsste bei 60Hz alle 0.016s ein Bild von der Grafikkarte kommen. Doch was ist, wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt erst nach 0.02s ein Bild liefert? Der Monitor bildet dasselbe Bild nochmal ab, und es entsteht ein "Ruckler". Das neue Bild wird erst nach 0.032s angezeigt.



Deshalb wurde ja AdaptiveSync erfunden. Damit kann sich der Monitor an die Bildrate anpassen. Wenn man nicht unter die min Frequenz fällt, wird kein Bild doppelt angezeigt.


----------



## the_swiss (29. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb wurde ja AdaptiveSync erfunden. Damit kann sich der Monitor an die Bildrate anpassen. Wenn man nicht unter die min Frequenz fällt, wird kein Bild doppelt angezeigt.



Das ist mir klar, hier ging es mir nur explizit darum, ob man 144Hz braucht, damit man einen Vorteil von einem 144Hz-Monitor braucht. Auch die Nutzer von G-Sync und FreeSync sind in der Unterzahl, da z.B. mir persönlich ein FreeSync-Monitor zu teuer wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mit FreeSync wird ein Monitor nicht wirklich teurer. Und nächstes Jahr kommen ja dann die Monitore mit Freesync über HDMI. 

Freesync Monitore gibt es ab 135€. LCD-Monitore mit Gaming: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei GSync geht es bei 400€ los. LCD-Monitore mit Gaming: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2015)

Wirklich flüssiger ist ein Bild mit Free-und Gsync auch nicht.
Wenn man 24fps als flüssig empfindet, dann soll man froh sein.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei 24 FPS nützt einem dann auch ein 144 Hz Bildschirm nichts.


----------



## the_swiss (29. Dezember 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit FreeSync wird ein Monitor nicht wirklich teurer. Und nächstes Jahr kommen ja dann die Monitore mit Freesync über HDMI.
> 
> Freesync Monitore gibt es ab 135€. LCD-Monitore mit Gaming: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Bei GSync geht es bei 400€ los. LCD-Monitore mit Gaming: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ja, nächstes Jahr dann. Ich persönlich wollte ein IPS-Panel, da ich sowieso nicht mehr als 60Hz brauche, ich aber von der BQ einen Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN sehe. Die FreeSync-Monitore unter 200€ haben alle ein TN-Panel, wohingegen es IPS-Monitore ohne FreeSync schon ab 130€ gibt (LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland).

@JoM79: Wenn die Frames regelmässig kommen. Sieht bei dir ein Film unflüssig aus? Bei einem Spiel kann die GraKa natürlich nicht immer regelmässig Frames ausgeben, darum sehen da dann 24fps nicht mehr flüssig aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (29. Dezember 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> Auch 44Hz sehen für manche auf einem 144Hz-Monitor besser aus.
> 
> Dazu muss man sich überlegen, wie das ganze funktioniert.
> Wenn die Frames alle regelmässig kommen, reichen bereits 24fps für ein flüssiges Gefühl (-> Film). Da dies jedoch nie der Fall ist, die Frametimes immer unterschiedlich sind, geht das nicht. Rein theoretisch müsste bei 60Hz alle 0.016s ein Bild von der Grafikkarte kommen. Doch was ist, wenn die Grafikkarte jetzt erst nach 0.02s ein Bild liefert? Der Monitor bildet dasselbe Bild nochmal ab, und es entsteht ein "Ruckler". Das neue Bild wird erst nach 0.032s angezeigt.
> ...



Nette Erklärung  Btw. 24fps (24p) bei Filmen sieht einfach durch das natürliche Motion Blur so gut aus. Spiele basieren auf anderer Basis.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2015)

Deswegen rede ich auch, 24fps und nicht 24p.
Wenn ich ne DVD/BluRay gucke, dann am Fernseher mit Blurayplayer. 
Da werden die die 24p erstmal verdoppelt und auf 50Hz angepasst.
Danach pusht der Fernseher das Ganze nochmal auf 100 bis glaube interpolierte 800Hz hoch.
Das ist ne ganz andere Geschichte, als Spiele oder Filme über Streamingdienste.


----------



## the_swiss (29. Dezember 2015)

OK, auch wieder was dazugelernt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Januar 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass die ersten 4K 144Hz Monitore kommen. Die (aktuellen) Spiele dazu gibt es bereits



Mit DP1.3 sind ja dann UHD mit 120Hz möglich.


----------



## HisN (4. Januar 2016)

Und ich dachte praktisch jedes Spiel profitiert von 4K


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2016)

Würde ich auch sagen.


----------



## Thaiminater (4. Januar 2016)

Wann dekt ihr kommen dann Monitore mit 120hz in 4k steh dann nämlich vor der Entscheidung 60hz4k +144hz1080p oder 120hz 4k


----------



## HisN (4. Januar 2016)

Nicht so schnell. Wenn man sieht wie erbärmlich die schnellen Panels aussehen, hat das meiner Meinung nach auch noch Zeit


----------



## Rotavapor (4. Januar 2016)

Mal ne Frage. Wenn ich einen UHD Monitorkaufe und die Grafikkarte es in einem neuen AAA Spiel nicht schafft könnte man doch auf FHD (1080p) upsamplen und es müsste trotzdem besser als Native FHD aussehen jeder Pixel durch 4 Pixel dargestellt wird. Ist das so richtig gedacht? 
In weniger fordernden Spielen kann ich dann in UHD spielen und profitiere auch im Desktop beim Browsen und Bilderschauen von der UHD Auflösung.


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2016)

@*Rotavapor*
Das hängt davon ab, wie gut der Monitor die FullHD bzw. geringere Auflösung interpolieren kann.
Das ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Der Bildinhalt wird bei geringeren als die native Auflösung dann verwaschen/unscharf dargestellt. Manche Monitore bieten dagegen eine Glättungsoption, die bewirkt aber keine Wunder.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2016)

Warum sollte es besser aussehen weil ein Pixel mit vieren Dargestellt wird?
Im Idealfall sieht 1080p auf einem 4k Display besser aus --> als 1080p auf einem WQHD Display, aber das war es auch schon.


----------



## RedVapor (4. Januar 2016)

Naja und wenn er dann noch Kantenglättung in dem upgescalten Bild zuschaltet? Profitiert das dann nicht von den zusätzlichen Pixeln? 
Zumindest gegenüber WQHD ist zumindest ein gerader Faktor von 4.


----------



## freezy94 (4. Januar 2016)

RedVapor schrieb:


> Naja und wenn er dann noch Kantenglättung in dem upgescalten Bild zuschaltet? Profitiert das dann nicht von den zusätzlichen Pixeln?
> Zumindest gegenüber WQHD ist zumindest ein gerader Faktor von 4.



Unabhängig davon ob du das jetzt interessehalber wissen möchtest oder nicht - aber der Sinn des 4K-Monitor erübrigt sich dann, wenn dann lediglich auf 1080p gezockt wird.
Ich denke das hängt stark davon ab ob der Monitor generell gut interpolieren kann mit den niedrigeren Auflösungen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2016)

Thaiminater schrieb:


> Wann dekt ihr kommen dann Monitore mit 120hz in 4k steh dann nämlich vor der Entscheidung 60hz4k +144hz1080p oder 120hz 4k



Erst, wenn es GPUs mit DP1.3 gibt. Also Polaris/Pascal.


----------



## Yoshi-M (4. Januar 2016)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob du das jetzt interessehalber wissen möchtest oder nicht - aber der Sinn des 4K-Monitor erübrigt sich dann, wenn dann lediglich auf 1080p gezockt wird.
> ....



Nicht jedes Spiel fordert die Grafikkarte so sehr, dass es auf 4K nahezu unspielbar wird. Wenn man aber so ein Spiel gerade zocken will (z.B. in meinem Fall AC Unity oder Syndicate), ja mei, dann 
wird halt die Auflösung auf 1440p gesetzt. Ist jetzt kein Weltuntergang. 
Aber lieber habe ich die Möglichkeit, viele Spiele (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) in 4K spielen zu KÖNNEN, als jedes Spiel auf einem 1440p oder FHD Monitor spielen zu MÜSSEN, obwohl noch mehr ginge.

Und die wenigsten verwenden ihren PC ausschließlich 100% zum gamen. Zum täglichen Arbeiten, surfen, Excel, Bildbearbeitung ect... ist 4K einfach Gold wert. 
Ich benötige kein Tripple-Monitoring mehr, so viel Platz hab ich plötzlich.


----------



## Ion (4. Januar 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> als jedes Spiel auf einem 1440p oder FHD Monitor spielen zu MÜSSEN, obwohl noch mehr ginge.



Jeder kann problemlos mit DSR auf 4K gehen - sofern das Spiel das HUD skaliert.
Aber gibt ja auch viele Spiele wo man das HUD nicht (zwingend) braucht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (4. Januar 2016)

DSR auf einem FHD Monitor gibt zwar ein "schöneres" Bild, aber das Bild wird weiterhin mit rund 2 Mio Pixeln angezeigt. Die nativen Pixel werden einfach nicht mehr, als was im Monitor eben vorhanden ist.

DSR auf 4K ist nicht zu vergleichen mit nativen 4K. Da fehlen eben noch ca 6 Mio Pixel.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (4. Januar 2016)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob du das jetzt interessehalber wissen möchtest oder nicht - aber der Sinn des 4K-Monitor erübrigt sich dann, wenn dann lediglich auf 1080p gezockt wird.
> Ich denke das hängt stark davon ab ob der Monitor generell gut interpolieren kann mit den niedrigeren Auflösungen.



Ich fände da einen entsprechenden Test ganz gut.
So verkehrt ist die Idee meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.

Ich habe seit etwa 8 Jahren einen 22" Samsung mit 1680x1050 (60hz, übertakten auf 75hz funktioniert) und überlege auch derzeit immer mal wieder, ob ich mir einen neuen Monitor zulege. 

Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Sollte doch ein gutes Stück größer sein, aber wie FullHD in Spielen auf 28" aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht. Mal heißt es, geht gar nicht = Lego, dann heißt es mal wieder, wäre völlig ok.
Habe derzeit einen Abstand von 50cm. Weiter wegschieben ginge auch, aber ich möchte ja ein größeres Bild.

Ein Wechsel auf 24" macht daher irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Für WQHD oder UHD fehlt mir dann aber doch etwas die Grafikleistung, weswegen ich schon an 21:9 dachte.

Spiele zB BF4 mit 130% Auflösungsskalierung, das passt soweit, von 144fps bin auch aber doch weit entfernt, von daher passt so ein Monitor auch nicht zu meinen gewünschten Detaileinstellungen in Spielen und auf G- oder Freesync möchteich mich nicht festlegen. Dafür habe ich in der Vergangenheit zu oft zwischen AMD und Nvidia hin- und hergewechselt.

Andererseits hat man einen Monitor ja doch ne ganze Weile. Als ich mir meinen 22" gekauft habe, kam mein damaliges System bei einigen Titeln doch gut ins Schwitzen.
Wenn ich da so zB an Crysis 1 denke...

Von daher wäre echt gut zu wissen, wie gut einzelne Modelle niedrigere Auflösungen skalieren können.

@PCGH
Wäre das nicht mal einen Test wert? Vielleicht interessanter, als Lüfter?


----------



## Yoshi-M (4. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> .....
> Von daher wäre echt gut zu wissen, wie gut einzelne Modelle niedrigere Auflösungen skalieren können.
> 
> @PCGH
> Wäre das nicht mal einen Test wert? Vielleicht interessanter, als Lüfter?



Gute Idee! Verschiedene native Auflösungen und die skalierte Darstellung entsprechender häufig genutzter Auflösungen. Das wäre echt interessant 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es so viel an den einzelnen Monitoren liegt, oder eher an der nativen Auflösung, und auf welche Auflösung man skaliert. (z.B. 4K auf 1440p)
Nur ein Beispiel: 27" 4K hat immer die gleiche DPI. Egal welcher Monitorhersteller. Ein 1440p Bild, das auf so einem Monitor dargestellt wird, müsste also immer gleich (schlecht) aussehen. Oder täusche ich mich?


----------

